# GT #14: Phoenix Suns (11-2) @ Golden State Warriors (5-7) - 11/26



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (11-2) vs Golden State Warriors (5-7)*

*When: Monday, 10:30EST/7:30PCT/8:30AZ
TV: local*

*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Leandro Barbosa [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Shawn Marion [C] Amare Stoudemire*


*Warriors Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Baron Davis [SG] Kelenna Azubuike [SF] Stephen Jackson [PF] Al Harrington [C] Andris Biedrins * 

*Suns last 5*, (5-0)

















*Suns have been placed on ELEVATED *​


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Crazy *** Jackson is the X Factor.... does everyone agree on this?


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

level: "elevated" lol @ that meter.

So the Warriors have just come off their most successful road trip in DECADES (4-1 on a 5 game East Coast swing marks the Warriors most successful road trip of 5 games or more since the 1980-81 season). I think it's fair to say that between the return of Stephen Jackson and the momentum the Warriors carry after this road trip (the only loss to Boston), Golden State comes into this game on a roll.

So too, it would appear, are the Suns. 8 in a row? Wow. 

W's missed Matt Barnes for the road trip (personal issues) - he _should_ be back for this game (and well rested). Warriors are a tad knicked up - Troy Hudson is probably going to miss this game, and Austin Croshere is banged up as well. 

Look out for Warriors' rookie Brandan Wright. Warriors' fans have been calling for more PT from this kid, as he's show a lot of energy and a knack for getting rebounds.

I can see the Suns easily out-rebounding this Golden State team. On the other hand, I can see Nellie exploiting Nash's defensive shortcomings, forcing D'Antoni to play more of Barbosa at the point.

You've got my take on it; come give us some Phoenix Suns insight at the Warriors thread for this game!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Definately going to be a shootout if both teams come out hot, or a rout if one team has an off-night. This has highest scoring game of the season by two teams written all over it. At least that's my prediction, haha. Should be a fun game for sure and I'm so glad I actually get to see it because of NBA TV ^_^


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Phoenix wins the rebounds, they win the game.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Golden State has always played us tough but Harrington seems to be off his game a little bit...

This should be a very good game..


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Baron's going to have his game, but Suns should be able to slow most of the other Warriors down a bit. Andris isn't much of a threat on the offensive end, that'll make it easy for Amare. I'm sure Amare remembers that poster Andris gave him last year, he'll for sure want to return the favor.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm shocked, I was expecting a defensive standoff.

The Suns are my favorite team to watch but I have to root against Nash for this game. Hopefully we make him work on the defensive end. Unfortunately he's starting off really strong.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Warriors up 72-63 at the half. Just started watching 4 mins left til then, so I missed a lot haha.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Well the Suns are playing atrocious defense... It's pathetic how lazy are they are right now on that end. It's not so much that the Warriors are slicing up the double team as it is the Suns aren't hustling on the defensive end... They're just asleep right now. Yuck >_>


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

Props to the Warriors.

Terrible officiating. 

Ellis is on ****ing fire.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Way too many turnovers... No energy on defense... Ugly game. We'll get over it.

On a side note, at least the Spurs and Mavs lost as well tonight ^_^


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Oh and one more thing... The record predicting for November is down to just 3 peeps now: Diss, Rattler, and Me. And the funny thing is, all 3 of us could lose anyways with just 2 games left, lol >_>


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Few reasons why D'Antoni is a joke as a head coach.

1) Doubling Azubuike? Are you serious? If the Warriors want to play Azubuike vs Nash all night, then let them! He's not going to do anything worth wild in the post in the first place. 

2) Amare! Hello! They somehow allowed Al freakin' Harrington to guard Stoudemire. That is pathetic. Amare should have been getting the touch everytime down in the post. Let him get the double from the stupid Warriors. 

That game was depressing.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Meh. I'm kinda getting sick of basketball. Season's just started too. lol


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

So lesson learned, play a little bit of defense against terrific offensive teams. There's only 3 of them in the league, you'd think that the Suns would play defense on them!


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

The refs were suckin on the Warriors balls all night. We couldn't get a call if we paid them for one, yet the Warriors got every call every time the Suns breathed on them. I normally don't blame losses on the refs, but this one was definate.

But we sucked ******* on D, and the Warriors did not miss until mid-3rd quarter for about a 2 minute stretch.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

True, the ref officiating wasn't up to par to say the least, but I was more pissed at our lack of energy on defense.


----------

